# looking at getting a new slr digi cam......



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive read the canon 400d thread, and by all accounts, looks to be an excellent camera....

but is there anything just as good for less? or something a bit better on the market.....

wouldnt really like it to go over 500 tbh, but i do have an old slr, a fuji s5600, and a sony cybershot camera to sell to fund the new one, so i might stetch to a bit more than 500 :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

freon warrior said:


> I wanted a new camera and a mate had just bought a D80 but I did not want to spend that much so bought the D40X (updated D40) online from Jessops and collected it from their local store. I am very happy with it. (also got the £60 cashback)
> 
> http://www.jessops.com/Store/s49178/0/Digital-SLRs/Nikon/D40X-+-18-55mm-lens/details.aspx?&comp=y
> 
> I got it with the 2gb card and 200m lens bundle though.


Taken from the "I want a Nikon D40 thread"


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Depends how much you want to spend, but would suggest searching the web for sample photos from both the Canon 400D and Nikon D40, and seeing which you prefer... 

In terms of something just as good but not as expensive, look out for a 300D or 350D - both very capable cameras, and frequently found on Ebay at the moment!!


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

some1 mentioned on some forum canon have a £60 cashback offer at the moment!! try amazon


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm well chuffed with the 400D. Being an SLR noob, i have a one hell of a lot to learn, but the camera is easy to navigate and use.

£50 cashback offer is running till 31/12/07.


----------



## joe_525d (Aug 28, 2007)

I've picked up the Pentax K100D Super from Pixmania earlier this week.
£309 with an 18-55mm lens. First impressions are very good - I'll post some better pics when I get chance to take some - the light over the last couple of days here in lancashire has not been exactly inspiring...










Reviews are at :
http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews_pentax_k100d_super.php
http://www.dpexpert.com.au/archives/2007/09/_reviewpentax_k100d_super_dslr.html
http://www.digitalcamerareview.com/default.asp?newsID=3182&review=pentax+k100d+super

Reviews also in most of the mags this month.
Another bonus are the Pentax lens prices. For glass which is at least as good as Canon, because most of the information comes from the camera and not the lens, the prices are much cheaper. Also, every lens ever produced is compatible.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

All this depends on what you want from your camera if you want a point and shoot then maybe the next model up from your S5600 like the S6500 a good camera has an A auto mode which will do most people but can be switched to M manual for people who like to play with manual settings.

If your looking to move into DSLR then the Canon and Nikon range is good in my exsperiance, Im a Canon EOS 400D user and very happy with it but the Canon 350D(lower priced) is also good and the only real difference is its a smaller mega pixel camera around 8mp where as the 400D is 10.1mp.

Nikon do two Current DSLR's in your price range the D40 and the D80 just up to you which would suite you best.

alot of people get confused with the SLR... DSLR talk.. easy way to explain it is a camera like the S6500 is a digital camera with SLR features its not a true SLR/DSLR this is all down to how the lens and mirrors inside the camera work, the other thing to remember is a true DSLR will let you choose your len IE swop lens, so you can have a walk-a-round len.... a zoom lens and depending on what photography you do a lens for macros Etc.

And you carnt have a video mode on a DSLR again this is to do with the workings of he Mirror inside.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

D80! No argument! well worth stretching the budget.
It's a camera you'll be able to live with for a long time.
I do a lot of photography and this has to be the best camera I've ever owned.


----------



## ric type r (May 16, 2007)

D400 all the way, Put D400 in search on this site, And look at the photos i took in chester zoo and oulton park, if you havn`t already.:thumb:


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

i use a 300d damn good camera my dad has a 400d and i prefer mine cus its that little bit bigger to hold on 2, even with out the extra grip/battery pack i have


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

For your budget i would suggest looking on ebay for a nikon d80.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a Nikon, preferred the comfort and user IF over the Canons. Imo, spend less on the body and invest in some quality glass. I use primes (I love bokeh effect in my photos), hardly use my standard 18-55mm kit lens but again depends what you want from your camera/shooting style. Imo, don't read too much into 'this vs that', ISOs/MP sizes and performances.


----------



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> ive read the canon 400d thread, and by all accounts, looks to be an excellent camera....
> 
> but is there anything just as good for less? or something a bit better on the market.....
> 
> wouldnt really like it to go over 500 tbh, but i do have an old slr, a fuji s5600, and a sony cybershot camera to sell to fund the new one, so i might stetch to a bit more than 500 :thumb:


Strange question. The 400D can be had with kit lens for £429, minus £50 cashback, and you have a budget of £500. Sounds like you can afford your original choice, and have £120 for extras, e.g. filters, CF cards, spare batteries.

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_1&products_id=102547

I think that both the nikon and the canon SLRs are great cameras, and if you don't already have an SLR and lenses, you need to pick your brand now, as any lenses you buy will be compatible with newer models of the same brand for a few years.

I already have a canon, so it would cost me too much to change brand if I have to buy flashgun, lenses etc.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

going to have a look in jessops on monday


----------

